# Fish ID needed



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

A friend of mine has given me her tank and all its inhabitants. No problem ID'ing the rummy-nose, cories, or pleco; but the last fish has me stumped. Can anyone help ID it so I can make sure I'm meeting its requirements? All of the fish have been slightly neglected and I'm trying to nurse them back to health, so their colour is probably not what it should be. They have made some progress over the few days I've had them. Sorry the pictures aren't better, but I hope they will do 







Thanks!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Black Phantom tetra or a faded bleeding heart tetra?


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

looks like a faded bleeding heart tetra to me


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Diamond tetra?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Nope my bad... Not diamond... Candy cane tetra! 90% sure

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like a bleeding heart with out its heart..


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Candy cane... Other names are bentos tetra, ornate tetra, false rosey tetra and white tip tetra... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Not a bentosi or candy cane tetra. Bentosi has two red spots on the tail.


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you so much...I've now searched images on-line for each of these types and keep going back and fourth trying to peg it down. The dorsal fin is totally right for a bleeding heart, but as mentioned below, mine doesn't seem to have a bleeding heart. Perhaps that will change as it gets healthier. It also has qualities of a rosy tetra, but the dorsal fin is not quite right. At least knowing it's in the tetra family is very helpful _(say's tetragirl)_ :lol:



Foxtail said:


> Candy cane... Other names are bentos tetra, ornate tetra, false rosey tetra and white tip tetra...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Candy Cane Tetra.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Do a 50% water change then feed 20 mins later and the colors should brighten... I bet the 2 red spots on the tail show up as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Although it's not apparent in the photo, there are two red spots on its tail and its body has a pinkish hue (currently a bit see-through; not sure if that is how it should look). As well, the pelvic fins are quite pink/red with white tips and the anal fin is almost clear. Its more apparent in the first picture, but otherwise difficult to see in the other pictures, but there seem to be two sets of pelvic fins leading to the anal fin. Perhaps the pectoral fins are simply lower that other fish types? The dorsal fin is mostly black with a faint white stripe along the front. I'm sure that since the fish have not been cared for in the best manner, the colour will brighten up once its feeling better.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Whatever that tetra is(my bet is bleeding heart without the heart, just an odd color variant) looks like you are treating the neglected fish that you adopted well. The rummy nose in the pic has a bright nose, always a good sign


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks! All four rummies were nearly white, nose-to-tail for the first few days. Since they had become accustomed to not so clean water and knowing they would be stressed because of the relocation, I used as much of the original tank water that I could, then proceeded with nearly 50% water changes for a couple of days. Nitrates were off the charts at first - the test turned ox blood red almost immediately (over 160ppm!), now it's at a very acceptable level (less than 10ppm). Even the pH was very high for Amazon fish - right around 7.6. It had me quite concerned until I came home on the third night to find them with bright red noses and the black stipes on their tails had returned, even their body colour is slowly working its way back to silver. I'm really quite shocked that all have survived so far. They must come from very hardy bloodlines; they seem less sensitive than typical specimens of the same species. Even the julii cories have been playful the whole time - no signs of stress at all!



josephl said:


> Whatever that tetra is(my bet is bleeding heart without the heart, just an odd color variant) looks like you are treating the neglected fish that you adopted well. The rummy nose in the pic has a bright nose, always a good sign


----------

